# Male Knitter New to Site



## ChevyDude65

Hi there,
I'm a man that loves to knit. It has brought down my blood pressure and helped the joints in my hands remain mobile.
I enjoy all types of knitting. I'm working on learning how to knit lace patterns right now.
Lace and socks are the two last gruesome-twosome for me to get handled.
My family has a long tradition of knitters male and female. All the way back to Scotland.
I'm in my eartly 40's and I find it's a great way to wind down, and also to create some great gifts for friends and family.


----------



## knitwit29

Welcome Chevydude...! Can't wait to see some of your projects..! It is great to see men knit too..!


----------



## GardenGirl

KP has some male knitters who have set the bar pretty high, but don't let that intimidate you. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## missdeb42

Welcome from SoCal!


----------



## ssk1953

Welcome to Knitting Paradise! We have several men knitters/crocheters and their work is lovely. I'm trying to get my 20-year-old son started knitting. We worked together on casting on and that's as far as he got. He says he's still interested but just too busy right now. I'll tell him what you said about it helping you to wind down and helped your BP come down. Maybe that will spark his interest to learn!


----------



## skinny minnie

Hi dude and welcome from Tasmania, Australia


----------



## Nanknit

A big Aussie welcome. Great to see the guys knitting.


----------



## elaineadams

Hi and welcome to KP from Wales, UK. I learned to knit socks on 4pins in Scotland many years ago...and I know what you mean about knitting lowering the BP. I find if I do 30 minutes to half an hour of knitting before going to bed I sleep better at night. If my son's knitted they'd be in to "borrow" my stash yarn on a permanent basis while I'm in work!!!!! Suppose I shouldn't mind that really, but I do like to feel my stash yarns from time to time...


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Hello and welcome from another Aussie in New South Wales. Look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Frannyward

A big welcome from another KP member from Australia. Looking forward to seeing pics of your work.


----------



## Rosette

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## tks1991

Welcome from Indiana.


----------



## no1girl

welcome from me in Melbourne ...Australia....sox have never been a problem for me, but i will never do lace as it "leaves me cold" I have knitted for over 70 years. It does keep me almost sane!


----------



## Rita Ann

Hello and Welcome from Sunny Florida.


----------



## Brianna9301

Welcome to KP! It's great to see men knitters on here! Can't wait to see some of your work  
Happy knitting


----------



## vershi

Hi and welcome from Portsmouth, glad to have you with us, you will get lots of inspiration on here.


----------



## annjaneice

Welcome from Kansas! KP is a wonderful site, so glad you joined us.


----------



## lblysse

Hi Dude and welcome to KP from Montana. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## jumbleburt

Welcome from Michigan! Always glad to see more guys joining us. I look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## CharleenR

Welcome to KP from southern California. Lace and socks are not as intimidating as they first appear. Glad to have you here!


----------



## Pocahontas

A warm welcome from Alabama. You'll find lots of inspiration here.


----------



## Yarn Happy

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## needlelark

Welcome to KP!


----------



## ruths

Welcome, I've been trying to convince my husband to knit with me, so it was great to be able to show him it's not just for women. Welcome again!!


----------



## ruths

Welcome, I've been trying to convince my husband to knit with me, so it was great to be able to show him it's not just for women. Welcome again!!


----------



## kaixixang

Whatever you do...don't try to be on a "design side" (eyelets, etc) when you do fall asleep. Make it on a straight knit or purl side. It is easier to correct your work if you skip or drop a stitch that way. <G>


----------



## jasann100

Welcome to you from Williamtown, NSW, Australia


----------



## christiliz

Hi and welcome from Florida. You'll love the forum. So glad you found KP!


----------



## oge designs

So great to see guys knitting, welcome to KP from downunder


----------



## davidw1226

Welcome to KP. You'll find a lot of help, when needed, from friendly, generous people.


----------



## KarenKnits

Welcome! My son, age 9, has started to knit...now, to keep him interested... Can't wait to see your work.


----------



## Keeweegirl

So nice to meet you and welcome to KP from New Zealand!


----------



## gloxsk8

Welcome from a NYC Charity Knitter.
Beth


----------



## Araciel

ChevyDude glad you join us, this is a wonderful site always ready to help and best of all, there is always somebody online ready to help.


----------



## dolores angleton

Welcome from sunny Florida.Some really exceptional male knitters on this site. You will have lots of inspiration


----------



## Wizofozgal

Hi from Wisconsin -nice to see a man knitting for the same benefit reason I started (stress management)- that being said-learning lace is a counter indication lol!


----------



## susannahp

Welcome Chevydude, waving to you from Ontario Canada, great to see you here!


----------



## roseknit

welcome. always nice to see Male knitters on tthe Forum


----------



## missjg

ChevyDude65 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm a man that loves to knit. It has brought down my blood pressure and helped the joints in my hands remain mobile.
> I enjoy all types of knitting. I'm working on learning how to knit lace patterns right now.
> Lace and socks are the two last gruesome-twosome for me to get handled.
> My family has a long tradition of knitters male and female. All the way back to Scotland.
> I'm in my eartly 40's and I find it's a great way to wind down, and also to create some great gifts for friends and family.


Welcome! your not alone! Lots of men here ... and lots of inspiration and help. U will love it here! :-D


----------



## chrisjac

Welcome Dude! Knitting is the great equalizer!



ChevyDude65 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm a man that loves to knit. It has brought down my blood pressure and helped the joints in my hands remain mobile.
> I enjoy all types of knitting. I'm working on learning how to knit lace patterns right now.
> Lace and socks are the two last gruesome-twosome for me to get handled.
> My family has a long tradition of knitters male and female. All the way back to Scotland.
> I'm in my eartly 40's and I find it's a great way to wind down, and also to create some great gifts for friends and family.


----------



## flitri

G;day and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia. It is nice to have another male knitter here.


----------



## ninie

Welcome!


----------



## louisezervas

Welcome ChevyDude from South Florida. You're gonna love this site.


----------



## cgcharles

Welcome. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## christine flo

wellcome from somerset uk


----------



## pawpawlover

Welcome from Australia. Knitting certainly is a way of relaxing and I understand that it would benefit your blood pressure. I look forward to seeing some of your creations now and again.


----------



## linda naismith

hello and welcome from glasgow


----------



## JudyRett

Welcome! I am positive you will truly enjoy this site. Nice to have a male knitter in the group.


----------



## forfran2

Hello and welcome from South florida.


----------



## Marge St Pete

Welcome Chevy Dude.


----------



## Tove

Welcome to KP. I agree with you about the knitting having magical powers to bring down BP, keep arthritic joints mobile, and in general, overall, a wonderful way to pass time with great benefits of the products made.
Keep the needles going, from Ottawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## BonnieJean

WELCOME FROM MISSISSIPPI!


----------



## mamapr80

A hearty welcome from the Washington DC Metro area! As a lace enthusiast, I cannot wait to see what you've 'tackled'!


----------



## my2blkcats

Welcome to KP. Nice to have a few guys join and bring their ideas to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy all the topics. Just jump right in and have a good time.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Welcome to the forum from California
You will enjoy it
Looking forward to seeing some of your projects
I love to crochet but can knit too


----------



## justinjared

welcome to kp. we all love male knitters. my dad knitted every evening after working at steel foundry.


----------



## janis blondel

Hi There, and welcome to the Forum you will enjoy it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Littlenel

Welcome, you'll love this group, all very friendly and some good fun.


----------



## dougnorton

welcome from Conyers, Ga


----------



## NJQuiet1

Welcome from New Jersey!


----------



## cgray60

great big welcome from stratford ontario so nice to see a man knitting and yes so very relaxing


----------



## kknit

Welcome from Nebraska!! I have taught my 28 yr old to knit, he really likes it because he loves to wear scarves, he loves England and wearing scarves (at least to him) is a fashion over there, so he has several!

You will love it here, I am sure it will be great to have you share your talent and believe me you will learn so much--just have to ask! enjoy!


----------



## glnwhi

welcome to ya! Wish my hubby or son would knit it would calm them down after a bad day I think,at last that is what its always done for me. Glenda from So.Al.


----------



## Linda F.

Welcome from New Jersey!!


----------



## InnaT

Hello and welcome! Waiting for pictures, projects, boasts and descriptions! Scottish knitters are world-famous, their patterns are often quite complex. It's wonderful we can have our own expert on site now!


----------



## Catgrandma

Welcome from Fort Wayne, IN! I learn something new or interesting every day in this group.


----------



## LunaDragon

Welcome to KP.


----------



## sumnerusa

Wow! and he's good lookin' too. Welcome from Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## kalebsgrandma

Nice! Wish I could get the man in my life to take up something to help him relax and if it were knitting all the better!


----------



## Nance22

Welcome aboard, nice to see a male knitter. I just joined this site, very recently and you will love it, so helpful!  Nance


----------



## krankymax

Welcome Chevy. So glad to see men joining us, as we can use some male perspective now and then.


----------



## Kathy759

Welcome from Oregon. Just showed your post to my daughter, who never believes me when I tell her that men knit.


----------



## mcguire

Did everyone notice how many welcomes Chevy got? Welcome from Ohio. You will enjoy the talk and help.
What ever happened to Dave from London? Never see any chatting from him....


----------



## Bobbie K

Welcome to KP from WI


----------



## LEE1313

Welcome from CT
And there are quite a few gents on here that are extremely talented. Glad you are here to join them.

Can;t wait to see your work.
Linda


----------



## dad's funnyface

Hello and welcome from SE Massachusetts.


----------



## ylostn

Welcome from Il. Great to see a guy knitter..have never been able to figure out why there are not more. I do know some who cross-stitch.


----------



## countrygal

CheyDude65-- Welcome aboard young Scottish lad and so good to see more men take an interest in Knitting and Crocheting.
So many on here to help if you need it and always willing to give you time.
joannmaggie Another Scotsman in heritage.
Have a Happy Easter to you and yours.


----------



## mamasuzie

Good to see another man picking up the needles! At our local school, one of the teachers is getting the boys enthusiastic about knitting and they are going like mad! Making scarves and hats for charitable causes. Nothing like seeing the guys waiting to practice basketball with knitting in their gym bags. Will be waiting to see what you make!


----------



## domesticgod

Welcome from another male knitter in NE Wisconsin. I'm at about the same stage you are - lace and socks - I had a lady ask me for socks the other day, and told her I'd have to learn how to knit them first. So I guess I'd better get busy.
It must work on my BP, cuz when they took it at the doctor's office yesterday it was 108/84.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Wow welcome from AZ !! Ur gonna love it here !!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Forgot to say that seeing a man knit is very sexy.. keep on knitting !!


----------



## knitbreak

Welcome. I know what you mean about bringing down your blood pressure. I know a few male doctors that knit and they tell us how relaxing it is,etc, and good for them health wise.


----------



## gmarie

Welcome from Georgia. Happy to have you on KP. Looking forword to seeing your projects.


----------



## marilyngf

welcome from Ontario,Canada


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Welcome to KP! There are quite a few male knitters on this site.

Hazel


----------



## cathyknits

Welcome!


----------



## trout23

WELCOME!! It was a guy who first taught me to knit many many many years ago. Think more should try it. It is a great thing to do while watching football and basketball. I do it all the time. Much better than beer for you too.


----------



## twig

Hi Dude from New Brunswick Canada


----------



## knitwit42

Welcome from Orange County, Calif. Your going to like it on this site. Alot of info and help from everyone.


----------



## deercreek

Well, it's about time. Welcome


----------



## SallyAnn

Welcome from PA! This is a wonderful site with lots of friendly folks. We're so glad you found us! Please post pics of some of the things you've made. We'd love to see them!


----------



## senior gal

Welcome from Maryland. Love male knitters, crocheters.We have some great ones on this site. And the group here is always ready to answer any and all questions you may have .


----------



## Rene22

Hello and welcome from A chilly Cheshire. It is nice to see A man knitting these days .Good luck in all you make


----------



## kidbear

Welcome Chevy from Ludlow Ma.You will love it here.


----------



## mollyannhad

Welcome from Maine! Dont give up on socks and lace!


----------



## redquilter

Hi and welcome. Great to see men knit. You're correct when you say it lowers BP. It's very relaxing and meditative and, as you said - the end result is gifts for giving. A win/win situation.


----------



## dwidget

hey dude welcome to the group from oshawa ontario a GM town.


----------



## CaroleJS

Glad to see you on here. I too, am anxious to see some of your work you have done. You are correct with knitting to keep fingers nimble. I started crocheting with thread after a shattered wrist to get my dexterity back. It worked better than physical therapy.


----------



## lambchop7262

welcome from oklahoma!


----------



## misszzzzz

hello and welcome from Canada


----------



## trolleystation

Welcome...It will be so nice to have some male input here.


----------



## trolleystation

Welcome...It will be so nice to have some male input here.


----------



## Los Lunas

Welcome from New Mexico, Chevy Dude. Beware! Aside from being fun and stimulating for your creative side, it's really addictive. However, it's cheaper than therapy, it's legal, and so-o-o-o much fun. This forum is super inspiring! Have you checked out Ravelry yet?


----------



## MsPolly

Welcome, it's always nice to see a man who knits.


----------



## dwagner

Welcome from the Pacific NW, USA. I admire males who knit!! Looking forward to seeing your work. You'll find lots of support here at KP.


----------



## Babbsie2

Hi from Pennsylvania! You'll love this site. It's a lot like a ginormous family and very supportive. Welcome!


----------



## run4fittness

Welcome from Washington! Keep on knitting and share some of your projects in the near/far future!


----------



## GrammaAnn

:thumbup:


----------



## Maxine R

ChevyDude65 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm a man that loves to knit. It has brought down my blood pressure and helped the joints in my hands remain mobile.
> I enjoy all types of knitting. I'm working on learning how to knit lace patterns right now.
> Lace and socks are the two last gruesome-twosome for me to get handled.
> My family has a long tradition of knitters male and female. All the way back to Scotland.
> I'm in my eartly 40's and I find it's a great way to wind down, and also to create some great gifts for friends and family.


Welcome so good to have another male on board, can't wait to see you knitted items.  From NZ


----------



## Glo54

Welcome from Christchurch, New Zealand. Enjoy the forum. Glad you joined us.


----------



## raelkcol

Hello and welcome to the forum. We have plenty of male knitters here. Hope to see some of your work soon.


----------



## Mariaemarsh

Hello and welcome from Melbourne Australia


----------



## Hannelore

Hi and welcome to KP from yet another Aussie. You are among a great many men who knit. Am looking forward to seeing what you come up with. You will enjoy knitting socks once you have made your first pair, they can become addictive.


----------



## kittyknit

Yeah! Another man!!! Welcome from Arkansas...Can't wait to see your work... :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Alohadonna

Aloha ChevyDude!

Welcome to KPs wonderful world of knitters! Knitting is surely a wonderful 
"Zen" way of turning s day into a peaceful one and keeping aging fingers nimble.


----------



## freesia792

Welcome to KP! Lots of good people with good advise.Personally, I haven't had an opportunity to meet anyone in person yet, but they truly feel like good friends to me. I hope your experience is as wonderful as mine has been.

Mary


----------



## Sherlock

Hello, Good Evening & Welcome to KP!

I don't know how many male members we've got now, but I'm DELIGHTED that the male rank is be moving more numerous. I too hope you'll enjoy your time here.


----------



## Maxine R

Actually thats a good question how many male KP's are there lets us know. Happy knitting


----------



## Viddie

So good to see another male on this site - everyone here is so helpful & eager to "lend" a hand when one needs it... a big welcome from a small place in Nova Scotia --Canada! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacey64

Weelcome to KP ChevyDude and welcome to KP from Kacey in Iowa.


----------



## ladystarshine

welcome we love to see male knitters join our site. Can't wait to see your work


----------



## Reyna

Welcome from the Wirral on Merseyside, UK.


----------

